# هل سمعتم عن" نوستراداموس "!!



## Coptic Man (6 أبريل 2006)

*هل سمعتم عن" نوستراداموس "!!*

" ميشيل دي نوستراداموس "
حد سمع عن هذا الاعجوبة الف كتاب اسمه قرون وتنبا بكل شئ ويمكن اتنبا اننا بكتب الموضوع الان علي كوبتكس ههههه وتنبا بمعاد موته وتنبا بموحاولة نبش قبرة بالمعاد والتورايخ وحاجات تعقد والكوراث اللي حصلت للي عمل كده من الاخر حاجة عجيبة قولت اجبلكم معلومات عنه 
عاش نوستراداموس في فترة انهيار الحكم الإسلامي في الأندلس وكان فلكي يهودي وقد اضطر للهرب إلى فرنسا واعتناق الديانة المسيحية وتغيير اسمه إلى نوستراداموس وهو اسم لاتيني يعني السيدة مريم عليها السلام وذلك هربا من محاكم التفتيش التي أقيمت في الأندلس والتي كانت تخير المقيمين في الأندلس بين اعتناق الديانة المسيحية والتحدث بالأسباني ونسيان كل ما له علاقة بالعروبة والإسلام أو الهجرة لمن استطاع لذلك سبيلا أو الموت المؤكد وشهد نوستراداموس كذلك اكتشاف أمريكا وقد اشتهر بعلم الفلك والتنجيم وقراءة الطالع وقد طلب منه ملك فرنسا في ذلك الوقت أن يطلعه على كيف تكون نهايته أي نهاية الملك فأخبره بأن نهايته ستكون بالسيف على يد أقرب المقربين إليه أثناء مناسبة معينة ذكرها فسخر منه الملك ولم يعر ذلك التفاتا ولكن حدث وبعد مدة أن أقام الملك احتفالا في قصره في إحدى المناسبات وللتعبير عن فرحته قام بمنازلة قائد حرسه بالسيف على سبيل المزاح ولكن قائد حرسه قتله على سبيل الخطأ وذلك عندما اخترق سيفه الرفيع الخوذة التي كان يعتمرها الملك ومن ثم دخل السيف في عين ورأس الملك فمات لساعته وعندها تذكر الناس ما سبق و قاله ذلك العراف فاكتسب منها شهرة كبيرة .

وعندما شعر العراف بقرب منيته قام بكتابة كتاب سجل فيه كل تنبؤاته من تاريخه وحتى قيام الساعة ولكنه وخوفا من الكنيسة قام بكتابة الكتاب على شكل أبيات رباعية من الشعر مستعملا شفرة معينة حتى لا يكون كلامه واضحا لكل من هب ودب ولكن أيضا بطريقة بحيث يفهم منها القارئ ما يقصده بعد حدوث الواقعة فعلا وقد رمز للكثير من الأشياء التي لم تكن معروفة في زمانه بكلمات لا يفهمها من لا يعرفها ولكن يفهمها من عايشها فمثلا عبر عن الطائرات بالطيور الحديدية وعن الصواريخ بالسهام النارية وهكذا وقد حاول كثير من الباحثين اكتشاف الشفرة التي استعملها في كتابه حتى يسهل معرفة ما يقصده قبل وقوع الحدث ولكن للأسف لم يعرف هذه الشفرة أحد حتى الآن .

وقد تنبأ بالكثير من الحوادث التي وقعت فعلا مثل الحرب العالمية الأولي والثانية وتكلم عن هتلر الذي سماه هسلر وكذلك عن قيام وانهيار الاتحاد السوفيتي الذي عبر عنه بمملكة الدب وقال بأن هذه الإمبراطورية ستدوم اثنان وسبعون عاما وذلك ما حدث تماما وغير ذلك كثير.

في الحقيقة من الصعب معرفة تنبؤات العراف نوستراداموس المستقبلية على وجه الدقة وذلك للأسباب التي ذكرناها سابقا , وهي تعمده الكتابة بغموض مما دفع شراحة وكما أسلفنا إلى القول بأنه قد استعمل شفرة معينه في كتابه وقد ألمح العراف إلى ذلك في إحدى رباعياته عندما قال بأنه سيأتي اليوم الذي يعرف فيه الناس معنى تنبؤاته وعندها سوف يعرفون كم كان محقا في كلامه وتنزاح الغشاوة عن عيونهم , فهل يعني أن الناس سيكتشفون في أحد الأيام الشفرة التي استعملها أم يقصد بأن الناس سيفهمون مرامه بعد حدوث ما تنبأ به ؟؟ وهناك الكثير من الكتاب في الغرب الذين يعتبرونه نبي الغرب , فكل الأنبياء وأصحاب الدعوات السماوية هم من أهل . وهناك نقطة أخرى تسبب صعوبة فهم تنبؤاته وهي كثرة الباحثين والكتاب الذين كتبوا عنه وعن تنبؤاته فكل واحد منهم يكتب حسب فهمه هو لكلام العراف مما يجعل تفسير كل واحد منهم يختلف عن الآخرين ولكن هناك اتجاه عام اشترك فيه معظم الكتاب وذلك هو ما سنذكره ان شاء الله

يتبع .................​


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أبريل 2006)

هل صحيح أن نوستراداموس تنبأ بأحداث 11 سبتمبر في نيويورك


ذكرت مجلة درشبيغل الالمانية ( تجدون وصلة العدد من هذه المجلة أسفل الرباعيات الاتية فانسخ العنوان وألصق في متصفحك) بأن هناك اشاعة بأن العراف نوستراداموس قد تنبأ بأحداث برجي التجارة العالمية في نيويورك وذلك في احدى رباعياته:

"In the City of God there will be great thunder,
Two brothers torn apart by Chaos,
While the fortress endures,
The great leader will succumb."
Nostradamus, 1654
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...,277981,00.html

ترجمة المقال الى الانجليزية


ترجمة مقال مجلة درشبيجل عن توقع نوستراداموس
NOSTRADAMUS ' VISIONS

"two brothers, tore up from chaos"

Its dark prophecies be frightened and fascinate humans since
generations: Nostradamus, the most famous Seher of all times, came
today before 500 years to the world. Its trailers believe until
today that he predicted numerous disasters - from the Londoner fire
from 1666 to the terror attacks on the USA.

Nostradamus: Dark visions of death and destruction

In dark pictures Nostradamus described the future, mixed in hardly
understandable and often incomplete sets of old French, latin,
German and other languages to dramatic visions. Which the highly
intelligent son of a Jewish notary is to have predicted, reaches
from the major fire in London from 1666 to the assassination attempt
of Sarajevo and to the atom bomb of Hiroshima.
On 14 December before 500 years the Seher and plague physician
Michel de Nostredame came into pc. Remy in Provence into the world.
And also today many humans are convinced still of the fact that it
could look into the future. Its tremendous curiosity had already
brought in a career for it as an in demand plague physician: Its
"prescription" against the illness proved as astonishing
effectively. Although it was repeated against again and again the
flashing epidemic in use, it never got sick.
Countless interpretations of the mysterioesen Vierzeiler
Exactly up to the year 3797 Nostradamus in a roof framing of salon
de Provence, removed to the observatory, wrote 924 Vierzeiler over
events. It mixed its "true prophecies of the Magisters Nostradamus"
in each case in a group of one hundred arranged to "Centurien" -
multicolored, in order not to make it for the Deutern too easy. Over
the centuries there were uncounted interpretations of the verses.

"the verses are so unclear that one can in-interpret much, similarly
as also with Horoskopen", say the historian and Nostradamus expert
Joerg Dendl. In addition the Seher had brought the chronology of the
years intentionally in disorder. Because Nostradamus had obviously
fear because of its prophetischen abilities to be pursued. "it seems
to give however a certain mathematical key, around the forecasts
again into the correct order to bring be able", says Dendl. The
decoding of the code did not succeed however yet.
The book author and Nostradamus expert Manfred Dimde deny this. "by
computer analyses I decoded, maintain the Nostradamus code" Dimde,
which makes its money also with Nostradamus seminars. It reaches
with the interpretation of the forecasts a hit rate from 65 to 75
per cent. "there is however also the problem that one must always
consider, like humans of the Middle Ages thought."
"flees before the grey one of burning"
Thus it means in a verse of Nostradamus: "flees, flees before the
grey one of burning". Therein see he the forecast of the development
of the atom bomb, say the Nostradamus author. In a further
Vierzeiler Nostradamus speaks of burning "hoellischen lamp bowls".
That, like that Dimdes daring interpretation, only the burning
sources of oil can have been in Kuweit after the invasion of the
Iraqi army.
Nostradamus with the alleged forecast of the death of the French
king became famous Heinrich II. "the young lion overcomes the old
person, on the combat field by a single duel. In the golden cage it
stings the eyes out ", sealed themselves Nostradamus. One year after
publication of its first prophecies died Heinrich II. with a
tournament, as a lance point penetrated into the head.
"that was however probably only one accidental hit", means Dendl.
All stimmigen interpretations over certain events were only later
assigned to the verses. "the uncanny to see like the ability into
the future is always very delightful for humans. In such a thing
many want to believe."
If even the original verses are not cloudy enough, Spoekenkieker
every now and then put on hand. Thus already few hours circulated
after the terrorist attacks on the USA from 11 September of 2001
rumors, Nostradamus the collapse of the towers of the World trade of
center accurately prophesied. Those widens common version of the
appropriate Vierzeilers read:
"into the town center OF God there wants great more thunder,​


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أبريل 2006)

Two brothers torn distinctively by chaos,
While the fortress endures,
The great more leader wants succumb."
Nostradamus, 1654
Not only that the Seher already died 1566: He had never written this
verse. Only aufgehuebscht through likewise invented additives
concerned like "metallic birds" a crude mix out of different
Nostradamus lines, on some conspiracy web pages, which fall from the
sky.
The question arises nevertheless, why and as Nostradamus made its
prophecies. "it felt destined in any case to make forecasts",
believes Dendl. Perhaps the catastrophic forecasts represented in
the year 3797 a rescue anchor for humans, because in 16. Several
plague epidemic diseases the population in Europe home looked for
century. In addition wars came like the idea of the Turks into
Europe. Many were convinced that the world fall is close.
"with the forecasts Nostradamus could show humans however that the
life continues to go and the world fall does not come for the time
being, says" Dendl. It is also possible that Nostradamus had no
visions. "according to my opinion the Seher bewanderte in Astrologie
assumed historical events always repeat themselves." It could have
connected then events with certain planet constellations. If these
sky constellations arose again after years, comparable disasters
happen after this logic.
For all it would be however good, if the forecasts are simple and
simply wrong. Because otherwise humans would have to make themselves
calm on some for the next years. Dimde: "there is a certain unrest
in the Nostradamus municipality that in the years 2010 to 2012 could
develop nearly such a thing like a world war."
Franc Leth, AP
يتبع....... icturez:  ​


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أبريل 2006)

*كنت قد قرات موضوع عنه بعنوان (( الرجل الذي راي الغد )) 
وميشيل نوستر داموس هذا ينتمي الي اسره يهودية اوروبية فجده بيير نوستر اداموس تاجر غلال يهودي انجب عدة ابناء من بينهم جاك نوستر اداموس والد ( ميشيل ) الذي تزوج من امراة ثرية واعتنق معها المسيحية وابنه ميشيل بعد في التاسعة من عمره وقد ولد ميشيل في 14 ديسمبر عام 1503 م وهو اكب اربعة اخوة واكثرهم ذكاء

وقد علمة جدة اللاتينية والاغريقية والعبرية بالاضافة الي مباديء الرياضيات والفلك والتنجيم 
وخوفا من محاكم التفتيش في تلك الفتره خشي عليه جده فارسله ليدرس الطب في مونبليية ولم يكن قد تجاوز ال 19 عاما 

وبينما كان يرحل مع اصدقاءة التقي براهب صغير السن فاندفع اليه باكيا وانحني له ملقبا اياه بصاحب القداسة وعندما سالوه عن لماذا فعل ذلك اجاب لانه هكذا ينبغي ان افعل 

وقد اصبح هذا الراهب بعد وفاة ميشيل البابا الجديد عام 1585م
وبعد وفاته قام ثلاثة رجال من الرعاع عام 1791م بنبش قبره كوسيله ساذجة لاظهار سيطرتهم علي العهد السابق وفجاة احتبست صرخاتهم في حلوقهم ولم يكن ذلك بسبب الهيكل العظمي المتهالك له بل لانهم وجدوا لوحه منقوش عليها تاريخ يومهم هذا السابع عشر من مايو 1791م وعلي ظهرها مكتوب رباعية تقول:
بعد عامين من ثورة العامة وفي الشهر الخامس
ثلاثة سكاري ينبشون القبر القديم 
اثنان يلقيان مصرعهما في تلك الليلة
والثالث يبقي مجنونا حتي النهايةوتراجع الثلاثة رجال وهم مرعوبين ولكن دورية من دوريات الثورة لمحتحم واطلقت النار عليهم فقتل اثنان والثالث اصيب بالجنون من فرط الرعب والذعر 

وتم عمل فيلم تسجيلي عنه ولكن قدم بانه معجزة يهودية مع ان اسرته وهو قد اعتنقوا المسيحية حتي النهاية وعلي الرغم من ان الفيلم من انتاج 1948 الا انه في نهايته تحدث عن نبوئتين 
احداهما عن حرب الخليج والاخري عن اجتماع الكل علي العراق الذي سيضرب جيرانه بالصواريخ وعن ضربة نيويورك عام 2001م

وقد كتب في بداية كتابة المسمي ( قرون ) كيف حصل علي تنبؤاته قائلا :
اجلس وحيدا في اليل في دراسة متكتمة 
انها موضوعة علي حامل نحاسي ثلاثي القوائم 
شعله واهيه تندفع من قلب الفراغ 
وتري ما ينبغي ان تؤمن به لانه باطلفهو ينفي معرفته بالمستقبل حتي لا يتم اتهامه بالسحر

وتنبا عن ضرب هيروشيما وناجازاكي :

قرب الميناء وفي مدينتين كبيرتين 
كارثتان تحدثان لم ير مثيل لهما قط
جوع وطاعون واناس يطرحون خارجا بسيف الحرب
بكاء وضراعة لله العظيم للحصول علي مساعدات 

والمدينتان تقعان علي البحر وكلاهما تعرضت لضرب بالقنبلة الذرية في كارثتين لم يعرف التاريخ لهولهما مثيلا!!!!!!واحداث اخري كثيرة تنبأ عنها نوستراداموس عن اغتيال رؤوساء 
مثل (كيندي) واختراعات مثل الطائرات والحروب بينها والأتصال اللاسلكي بين قائدي تللك 
الطائرات !!!!! وانهزام دول في الحروب مثل الألمان 

الحيوانات التي سيقرصها الجوع ستعبر الانهار 
الشطر الاكبر من ساحة القتال سيكون ضد (هسلر) 
سيجر القائد في قفص حديدي عندما يتجاهل ابن المانيا كل قانون

وتنبا عن اكتشاف باستير الذي جاء بعده باكثر من 3 قرون
يكتشف المفقود المختبيء منذ عده قرون
سيحتفل بباستير كرمز لعظمة الاله 
يحدث هذا عندما يتم القمر دولته العظمي
ولكنه ونتيجه لشائعات اخري ستتلوث سمعته

وفي رباعية اخري اشار الي موسوليني المعروف في التاريخ باسم الدوتشي ولخلافاته مع الملك ولمعاداته للفاتيكان قائلا :
سوف يعثر الملك علي ما يرغب فيه بشده 
حينما يؤخذ الاسقف بالظلم 
الرد يغضب الدوتشي بشدة
وسيقتل عده اشخاص في ميلانو
وفي عشرات الصحف والمجلات العربية قرانا رباعيات نسبت الي نوستراداموس 
( ملك الرعب العظيم يهبط علي المدينة الجديدة 
نار ودخان وصراخ ودموع وانهيارات 
تسقط القلعة وينهار التوئمان وتشتعل الحروب في كل مكان )

وعندما حصلت علي نسخة مؤكدة من كتاب نوستر اداموس الشهير والابحاث الملحقة به كان اول ما بحثت عنه هو هذه الرباعية التي تمادي البعض فاضاف اليها التاريخ بالشهر والسنه ولكني لم اعثر عليها قط لكن الرباعية الوحيد التي ذكرت ( ملك الرعب ) هي التي تقول

في عام 1999 وسبعة اشهر
سوف ياتي ملك الرعب من السماء 
وسيعود الي الحياة ملك المغول العظيم 
سيحك قبل الحرب وبعدها في سعادة

والمغول هنا تلقي علي الصينيين تبعة اشعال الحرب في نهايات القرن العشرين او بدايات الواحد وعشرين 

وتبا عن انهيار برجي التجارة قائلا:

السماء تحترق بين الاربعين والخمسة والاربعين درجة 
الحريق في المدينة العظيمة الجديدة 
اللهب الكبير ينتشر الي اعلي مباشرة 
والكل يسعي للحصول علي دليل من النورمانديين
وفعلا نيويورك تقع بين خطي عرض 40 و 45 علي الخرائط 

وتوجد نبؤءة عن بن لادن قائلا :

في ظل السلطة الصارخة للشيخ الملتحي
توضع قواعد العقاب الصارم 
الشخص العظيم يثابر الي حد بعيد 
ضوضاء الاسلحة في السماء والبحر الليغوري احمر

والبحر الليغوري هو الجزء الشمالي الشرقي للبحر المتوسط بالنسبة لزمن كتابه هذه الرباعيات

وتبا عن تسميم المياة والحرب الكيماوية قائلا :

حديقة العالم قرب المدينة الجديدة في طريق الجبال المجوفة
يتم الاستيلاء عليها وتقحم في الصهاريج 
المدينه تجبر علي شرب ماء مسمم بالكبريت

ملاحظة : مننذ اوائل عام 1649 تم استخدام كتاب قرون كوسيلة دعائية للحرب النفسية مثلما قام خصوم الكاردينال ( مازاران ) بنشر طبعة من الكتاب اضافو اليها رباعيتين ضده
وفي عصر نابليون تم تزوير الرباعيات باضافة رباعيات زائفة اطلق عليها اسم ( تنبؤات اوليفاريس ) وبعدها ظهرت تبؤات اورفال وكلتاهما كتابات زائفة نسبت بلا حق للاشهر نوستر اداموس .
 المصدر دكتور نبيل فاروق*​


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أبريل 2006)

ومن اجمل الردود المقنعه التي تفسر الموضوع بغاية البساطة رد لعضو باسم" مارمينا " في منتديات كوبتكس حيث اني طرحت الموضوع وهوه تناول افكاري كلاها بس بطريقته هوه مش طريقتي وده رده 
http://www.copts.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6545&page=2
تعليقي علي الموضوع :

يوجد كتاب اسمه ( كود الكتاب المقدس ) وفيه ايضا تنبؤات عن احداث كثيرة وهامة لكنك وموجود علي النت تحتاج ان تشتريه حتي يمكنك قراءته 
شفرة الكتاب

كان بداية التفكير في مسألة شفرة الكتاب من أكثر من خمسين سنة، عندما ذكر رابي يقيم في براج بتشيكوسلوفاكيا يدعى فايس ماندل، أنك لو كتبت حروف سفر التكوين، ولم تدخِل مسافات بين الحروف ولا بين الكلمات ولا بين الجمل، بل تكتب الحروف إلى جوار بعضها، تماماً كما كانت تُكتَب في المخطوطات القديمة، وتُسقط خمسين حرفاً وتأخذ الحرف 51 ثم تترك 50 حرفاً آخر وتأخذ الحرف الذي يليه، وهكذا دواليك فإنك ستحصل على كلمة "التوراة". ولقد كرر نفس الأمـر في سفر الخروج، فحصل على ذات الكلمة "التوراة"، ثم كرر الأمر في سفر العدد، وفي سفر التثنية فحصل في كل مرة على نفس الكلمة "التوراة"‍‍‍‍!

كان هذا من نحو خمسين سنة، وأما الآن، وبعد اختراع الكومبيوتر فقد حدثت طفرة عجيبة في ذلك المجال. فلقد ظهر في بداية العام الماضى (1997) في أمـريكا كتاب بعنوان The Bible Code، فأحدث صدوره دوياً عالياً في الأوسـاط الدينية، وتحدثت عنه هناك المجلات وأجهزة الإعلام المسموعة والمرئية. مـؤلف هذا الكتاب "ميخائيل دروسنن" يقول في أول الكتاب أنه سافر إلى تل أبيب في سبتمبر عام 1994 لمهمة محددة؛ أن يحذر رابين رئيس وزراء إسرائيل من خطر اغتياله، بناء على شفرة الكتاب المقدس، حيث أنه في المرة الوحيدة التي فيها يظهر اسم اسحق رابين كاملاً بواسطة الشفرة فإن حادثة إغتياله تتقاطع مع حروف اسمه. ثم لما حدث الاغتيال بعد نحو سنة واحدة من تحذيره هذا، فقد اقتنع المؤلف تماماً أن تلك الشفرة حقيقة مؤكدة.

كانت بداية قصة دروسنن مع شفرة الكتاب عندما نما إلى علمه، عن طريق أحـد أصدقائه في إسرائيل أن هناك كتاباً ذكر حرب الخليج "عاصفة الصحراء" قبل حدوثها بآلاف السنين، هذا الكتاب هو الكتاب المقدس. ولأنه شخص لا تعنيه كثيراً المسائل الدينية، كما يقول هو في مقدمة الكتاب، فإنه في البداية لم يكن متحمسـاً للموضوع، لكن في منزل أحد علماء الرياضيات في أورشليم، وعلي جهاز الكومبيوتر، أراه ذلك العالم كيف أن هناك شفرة في الكتاب المقدس وهذه الشفرة أخبرت بحرب الخليج، وحددّت يوم 18 يناير عام 1991، وذكرت اسم صدام حسين!

يستطرد المؤلف قائلاً إنه في البداية كان متشككاً في الأمر، وبدأ يفحصه ليبين زيفه، لكنه بعد فترة من البحث اقتنع بالأمر تماماً. ثم استمر يعمل في هذه الشفرة لمدة خمس سنوات، فكان من ضمن ما اكتشفه حادثة مقتل رابين. لكنه اكتشف أيضاً عجائب لا تُحصى؛ فلقد أشارت الشفرة إلى انتخاب الرئيس الأمريكي كلينتون، وأشارت أيضاً إلى مقتل السادات، ومقتل جون كنيدي، وفضيحة ووترجيت، وعن الحرب العالمية الثانية، وأفران الغاز وهتلر، وقنبلة هيروشيما، كما أشارت إلى وصول الإنسان إلى القمر ومشيه عليه، كما أشارت إلى المفكرين العظام مثل شكسبير وإديسون وبيتهوفن ونيوتن. . . إلخ إلخ.

ويذكر مؤلف الكتاب الذي يدعم أقواله بالفقرات التوراتية التي تثبت كلامه، أن شفرات الكتاب تختلف تماماً عن كتابات أو نبوات نوستراداموس الفرنسي، والتي يمكن للإنسان أن يفسرها بألف طريقة، إذ أنها تسجل الأحداث بالأسماء والتواريخ بكل دقة!!

وبعد أن يسجل مؤلف الكتاب ما أمكنه كشفه في كتابه هذا الذي يتكون من أكثر من 260 صفحة من القطع الكبير، يؤكد أننا لا زلنا في أول الطريق لاكتشاف مثير، لم تتضح كل أبعاده بعد‍‍.

ونحن ليس لنا تعليق على ما تقدم. فالكتاب منشور حديثاً، ولاشك أنه سيخضع للكثير من البحث العملي والنقد.

لكننا من جانبنا ننحني باحترام أما كتاب الله، ونسجد بخشوع لإله الكتاب الذي في عظمته الربانية « يحصى عدد الكواكب » (مز147: 4) . وفى اعتنائه الأبوي بنا يحصى شعور رؤوسنا (مت10: 30). والذي أعطانا كلمته العجيبة ، الجديرة منا نحن بأن نحصيها ، ونتلذذ بما فيها (مز119: 13،14).


فممكن جدا ان يكون نوستر اداموس قد فطن الي هذه الطريقه ولا سيما انه كان يهودي واعتنق المسيحية وتعلم الرياضيات واللغة العبرية واللاتينية ويوجد كتاب اسمه معجزة الاجيال وفيه معجزات عن الاعداد في الكتاب المقدس وان التوراه بالعبرية كتبت بطريقة السباعيات اي كل اصحاح يحتوي علي مضاعفات العدد سبعة وكل ايه كذلك وكل سفر

ا ..؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!

واليك إعجاز من الأسفار النبوية: في مطلع نبوة يوئيل تَرِد نبوة عجيبة، حتى أن الرب دعا شعبه جميعاً ليسمعوها وليخبروا بها أبناءهم حتى الجيل الرابع، وهذه النبوة هي « فضلة القمص أكلها الزحاف، وفضلة الزحاف أكلها الغوغاء، وفضلة الغوغاء أكلها الطيار » 

وقد يبدو للمتأمل السطحي أن الرب يحذر من ضربات الجراد الرهيبة، وكما نعلم فإن ضربة الجراد من أشد الضربات فتكاً، إذ أنها تترك الشعب في حالة رهيبة من الجوع.

لكن بالإضافة إلى هذا المعنى الظاهري، هناك معنى آخر أعمق، ونستدل عليه عندما نعرف أسماء أطوار الجراد المذكورة سابقاً في اللغة العبرية، ومعاني تلك الأسماء، وقيمتها العددية بأن نستعيض عن حروف تلك الكلمات بقيمتها العددية (انظر الفصل السابق) فنحصل على ما يلي:

القمص (وبالعبري جزم) ج ز م؛ والكلمة العبرية تعني يقطع أو يفترس، قيمتها العددية 3 + 7 + 40 = 50

والزحاف (وبالعبري أربة) أ ر ب هـ؛ تعني يكثر أو يزيد، قيمتها العددية 1 + 200 + 2 + 5 = 208

والغوغاء (وبالعبري يلق) ى ل ق؛ بمعنى يلعق أو يلحس، قيمتها العددية 10 + 30 + 100 = 140

والطيار (وبالعبري حسيل) ح س ى ل؛ بمعنى مدمر، قيمتها العددية 8 + 60 + 10 + 30 = 108

لاحظ أنها أطوار أربعة، وأن قيمتها العددية هي على التوالي 50، 208، 140، 108

والآن أيـة رسالة عجيبة متضمنة في هذه القيم العددية لجيش الجراد في أطواره الأربعة المتعاقبة؟ إن هذه الأطوار تمثل لنا إمبراطوريات الأمم الأربع التي تعاقبت السيادة علي الشعب وهي: الكلدانيين والفرس واليونان، والرومان، والقيمة العددية لتلك الأسماء بالعبري تمثل تماماً سني الاستعباد لتلك الإمبراطوريات!

فمن خراب هيكل سليمان على يد الكلدانيين سنة 588ق.م.، حتى سقوط بابل سنة 538 ق.م. = 50 سنة - هذه هي ضربة القمص المفترس.

ومن خراب بابل سنة 538 ق. م.. حتى هزيمة الفرس على يد اليونان سنة 330 ق. م. = 208 سنة - هذه هي ضربة الزحاف، الكثير.

ومن انتصار اليونان سنة 330 ق. م. حتى هزيمة أنتيوخس أبيفانس بواسطة الرومان سنة 190 ق.م.=140 سنة. هذه هي ضربة الغوغاء الذي يمسح الأرض.

وأخيراً من مُلك هيرودس الكبير عام 38 ق. م. حتى خراب أورشليم والهيكل على يد تيطس الروماني سنة 70 م = 108 سنة. هذه هي ضربة الطيار المدمر المتلف!
ويمكنك قراءة المعجزات العددية من هنا http://www.baytallah.com/insp/insp14.html

فممكن من قراءته للكتاب المقدس ونبؤات اشعياء النبي ودانيال النبي الذي يتنبا عن ممالك كثيرة وازمنه كثيرة كمملكة الرومان واليونان والفرس وغيرها للكثير وسفر لبرؤيا الذي يتحدث عن علامات ومخاوف واوبئة و مدينه بابل التي ستهلك وعلامات كثيرة اخري

من كل هذا ممكن ان يكون كون نبوءاته

ربما..؟؟؟​​​


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

*انا كبعا قارئ عنه و قارئ عن التنبأ عن صدام حسين ههههه*

*كان عندي الكتاب بتاعه لكن مع الاسف ضيعته, سأخاول ايجاده من جديد من خلال المكتبة الرئيسية في الدنمارك اكيد موجودة و يمكن استعارته لمدة شهر قابل للتجديد اذا لم يكن حجز عليه...*


----------



## Michael (6 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع

وزى برضة دافنتشى الرسام

كان ايضا يرسم رسومات تسبق عصرة بكثير جداجدا

فقد رسم الدبابات والطائرات الهيليكوبتر وغيرها

---------------------------

ممكن اسم الكاتب باللغة الانجليزية علشان ادور على الكتاب دة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

*nostradamus*

http://www.google.com/search?hl=da&q=nostradamus&meta=


----------



## Michael (6 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا استاذى


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

*ولو تأمر امر حبيبي ميكي, واحشني كثير...*


----------

